# 44mm on 6.5 wrist...



## mko (Feb 16, 2006)

is this okay or will this be too much watch? i am really considering a pam 48 but the manual wind versions are really what i'm interested in. just concerned about the size. here are some wrist shots with a 39mm tag carrera and a 42mm breitling s.o. thanks for your input. mko.


----------



## hankr37 (Feb 16, 2006)

there is no such thing as a watch that is too big for any wrist, in my opinion. i'm not even sure why people get concerned about this. personally, i won't even consider a watch unless it's at least 44m or larger. even the days of the women's small watches are long gone. i saw a lady at a store recently wearing a bigger watch then the one i had on and mine was a 45m lol. and, she was real petite too, probably weighed 95 lbs soaking wet lol. right away i thought to my self...."now there is a lady with a sense of fashion." lol



mko said:


> is this okay or will this be too much watch? i am really considering a pam 48 but the manual wind versions are really what i'm interested in. just concerned about the size. here are some wrist shots with a 39mm tag carrera and a 42mm breitling s.o. thanks for your input. mko.


----------



## sellnit (Feb 12, 2006)

Well I agree with hankr....I wear a 45mm and a 47mm, and the 44mm looks small now!! LOL My wrist is a 6.5 inch and would not have it any other way.....so wear away and for those that think it is too big.....let them know that they are Panerai challenged and that people like us can and will help them!!! B-)


----------



## dkim (Feb 24, 2006)

I think it's a matter of preference for each person.

For me, I prefer the 44mm and my Explorer II and Bell and Ross which are 40mm looks tiny on my wrist. However, my coworker tried the GMT in both 44mm and 40mm and went with the 40mm because he thought it was too big for his wrist.

You should try on both sizes to see which suits your tastes.


----------



## mko (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks for all your replies. i guess trying out a 44mm will be my next challenge and see how it fits on my wrist. anybody with wrist shots of their pams will definitely be appreciated :thanks. mko.


----------



## sqrl (Feb 18, 2006)

*some puny wrist shots - just try one on*


----------



## Lia (Feb 11, 2006)

You have more choices (models and straps) if you go with a 44mm, I have a 5" wrist and I wear a 40mm, but hopefully will be sporting a 44 in the future. I also wear a monster Kobold Seal, so you probably won't have problems with a 44mm. It's all about the attitude. ;-)


----------



## Brad Trent (Feb 12, 2006)

*Yeah, but...*

*Liz offered: "...I also wear a monster Kobold Seal, so you probably won't have problems with a 44mm..."*

Yeah, but again...yer a girl! Girls look cute as all get-out with a monster-truck sized watch hanging off of their little girly wrist! A guy wearing a huge watch that is so obviously oversized for his arm just looks like a guy who should spend more time in the gym!

Bottom line...I think he'd have zero problems with the 44mm size. My wrist is only 6.5" and I carry the 44's just fine, but I honestly think the 47's look ridiculous on me! I just came back from my Panerai Guru on 47th Street where I spent an hour playing with the toys (Mint PAM 9A's...he has THREE! Triple-Mint PAM 29A... Tuxedo T dial! I love it and I could care less about GMT's! PAM 123 Destro Power Reserve!) and once again, I tried on a Fiddy and a 127 just for kicks...they're simply too damned big for me! Good thing too 'cuz I absolutely love the way they look and would probably justify spending ten grand on one if they did fit!

Now I just need to justify spending 10 grand for that PVD Base...!!!

BT


----------



## mko (Feb 16, 2006)

brad has a point, the kobold does look cute on lia but a watch of similar fit on me might look ridiculous. one of the factors going against me are the lugs, if it's too long then the watch looks afloat on my wrist O|. the pams though, being that the lugs aren't as long, is an advantage for me. :thanks again. mko.


----------



## Matt Markis (Mar 7, 2006)

Its all in how YOU feel. I have a 6.5 inch wrist and I wear my big watches all the time, and love them! My Rolexes stay in the box. I have a vintage Breitling Navitimer issued by the Iraqi Air Force and its 48mm, even bigger than a PAM. I sure dont feel uncomfortable wearing it.


----------



## hankr37 (Feb 16, 2006)

nice chronomatic matt. i have a newer version. although, i know this is the wrong forum to post this picture, but since you already did lol.



Matt Markis said:


> Its all in how YOU feel. I have a 6.5 inch wrist and I wear my big watches all the time, and love them! My Rolexes stay in the box. I have a vintage Breitling Navitimer issued by the Iraqi Air Force and its 48mm, even bigger than a PAM. I sure dont feel uncomfortable wearing it.


----------



## sellnit (Feb 12, 2006)

This all sounds like watch envy to me!!! Remember it is not the size that counts it is how you wear it, and Liz wears it well!! LOL

Seriously it is ALL PERSONAL PREFERENCE...who cares what others and those on the forums think as long as you are happy with it!!! |> 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

sellnit said:


> Well I agree with hankr....I wear a 45mm and a 47mm, and the 44mm looks small now!! LOL My wrist is a 6.5 inch and would not have it any other way.....so wear away and for those that think it is too big.....let them know that they are Panerai challenged and that people like us can and will help them!!! B-)


u guys still think so/ still wear watches that size or no? just curious


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)

In my opinion it is the depth or fatness of the watch that matters, less so the diameter.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

For me personally, there is such thing as too big. I wouldn't wear clown shoes so I'm not going to wear a manhole on my wrist either. 
With that being said, I am pretty sure you can rock it without worry.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

My wrist size is 6.5 inch and my daily pam is 47mm....I wear it because I like it....


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Synequano said:


> My wrist size is 6.5 inch and my daily pam is 47mm....I wear it because I like it....


Wow, that looks cool. my wrists are slightly bigger, but I cap it at 46mm. Maybe I should try 47? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Wow, that looks cool. my wrists are slightly bigger, but I cap it at 46mm. Maybe I should try 47?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yeah... I don't think 0.040" is going to make any difference.

My PAM 027 on an 8" wrist... you can get the idea by my user "handle".



















There is a limit... The funniest shots I've seen on here (I hope you guys are not reading this thread!)...




























Love the watch... but get real Dude...










I have the CH1 and feel I can barely pull it off.


----------



## rambo99 (Dec 19, 2018)

the panerai 524 on my 6.5 wrist.


----------



## robert921 (Jul 28, 2013)

Great posts! I have a 6.75" wrist and have been looking at the 505 (45mm) and 577 (48mm).
The 505 wears smaller I think because of the wire lugs.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Have you tried both 505 and 577?

505 fits smaller and lighter than 577 but I gotta say that 577 looks nicer

What about 375 as a compromise?


----------



## rpjp3 (May 27, 2018)

This one is definitely about personal preference. I have a 6.3" wrist and one of the first things I did was try on watches across Panerai collections to see which I felt fit my wrist. For my personal preference of fit, I prefer the lugs do not noticeably extending past my wrist. This makes it very easy for me to decide whether any given Panerai would be a physical fit for me if I like the watch on all other accounts.

With this approach I know I will only wear a Due or 1950 style case up to 42mm, Luminor Bettarini case up to 44mm, Radiomir with wire lugs up to 47mm, and Mare Nostrum at 42mm. I didn't try the Radiomir 1940 case, but I expect it would fit like the Due or 1950 case, and I could not go larger than 42mm.

These all have lug to lug measurements of about 49-53mm. I've made peace with having a range of dial sizes, as it offers nice flexibility and variety.

Knowing which watches will definitely fit me, I'm free to focus buying decisions on all of the other important factors; and then on any given day I can wear different dial sizes and case thicknesses based on mood, fit with outfit, etc.

You might consider doing a similar exercise in trying on a range of watches across product collections to help dial in your fit preferences.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Wear it if it feels right for you. I have a 6.25 inch wrist, and I could wear certain 44mm watches if the lug-to-lug was OK, because I have quite a flat wrist. However, I'm actually in the process of moving back to slightly smaller watches 41-42mm because I want to.

Enjoy!


----------



## AL9C1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Don't look past the 45mm radiomir case. The wires instead of luminor lugs makes a difference. You may find that the 45mm radiomir wears better than the 44mm luminor case. I was surprised how my 45 Luminox wore about equal to the 47 radiomir case. Now my wrist is a lot bigger than yours but you can see how the radiomir wears without lugs.


----------



## centaur (Jun 3, 2010)

Mine is slightly bigger, and from experience there are a few factors to consider. 1) Lightness of material. Is it stainless or Ti? 2) Caseback shape. The 44mm looked fine, but the caseback sat right on a bone that made it less comfortable than downgrading to 40mm.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

i think you can get away with a 44mm.
to eliminate the guessing. best thing is to try one on and decide for yourself. i'm sure you can find a whole bunch different models in Vegas.
best of luck


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

I say try it on and decide from there. Honestly it’s to each their own. If you love it get it but if you don’t then back off from it. What is important is that you enjoy the watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

